# Crom the Conquerer



## Tolethmemnos (Aug 9, 2010)

Been Looking quite recently, And re-reading my last chaos book with my newer one, it seems to lack a quite large amount of information about Archaons herald: Crom the Conquerer. 

For those who do not know who Crom is, Crom is the Chaos Lord, Who does not use any magical confangledry, Only using a sword, Shield, armour and pure blade skill to defeat his opponents. He had Archaon on the backfoot for example during the duel between the two untill Archaon pulled out his daemonic blade and suckerpunched him with the shield of his. Secondly: You Orcish Grimgor fans may not like this, But despite all of Grimgors awsomeness and magical axe, Crom managed to fight him to a stand-still, and Grimgor ran away due to his army having been defeated by the chaos followers.

Strange i think is that Grimgor managed to defeat Archaon but couldn't defeat Crom.

Back to the main point, Is there any information About Croms actual status Post Storm of Chaos..?


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

It is believed he was killed in storm

He lead a large army into sylvannia (Geographically weird I thought) and was never seen or heard from again, Mannfred then appeared at the gate of Middenheim with a huge undead army, bolstered by the dead of the seige, and then ran away

Interestly the WoC army book seems to be written on pre storm fluff unlike every other book....

As far as I can remember all of the 4 god heralds are also killed, with Archaon executing tzeentch's one for being slow. Archaon and his banner bearer escape


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Kordel Shorgaar and Archaon are confirmed to have escaped.

Haargroth (Khorne) was slain while fighting against Emil Valgeir, while Melekh and his son (Tzeentch) were slain for their inability to capture Brass Keep quick enough. I cannot remember Styrkaar's or Feytor's fates.

Crom, however, is thought to be dead.

As to being defeated by Grimgor where Crom wasn't, Archaon was at the end of finishing a lengthy campaign, which had been suffering defeats from the Empire defenders left right and centre, the Dwarves and Kislevites were about to return, the Daemons had left the field of battle, and the Chaos forces were returning to fractious ways, all while Archaon had been in the middle of attempting to slay Sigmar reincarnate and his crazy padre; to which Grimgor effectively sucker punched Archaon, and said "yeah, now I beat you, now, I'm leaving", the equivalent of a drunkard bottling you, then leaving to go an sleep on a park bench somewhere.


----------



## TheProcrastinator (Aug 22, 2011)

I am afraid the character has been thrown under the rug, along with many other Storm of Chaos bits. Which is a pity, couse he was awesome in his own way. Even the version of his death, seems to be inconvinient for the current fluff, as it would mean that Mannfred Von Carstein is currently in possesion of a huge, undead northman army.



Barnster said:


> with Archaon executing tzeentch's one for being slow.


 Which I found sad, as Melekh the Changer had the best fluff of all 4 Archaon lieutenants. Aparrenly both of these characters recieved a rather underwhelming deaths. Melekh beign cut down by his own master, after single-handedly braving the center of the Chaos Wastes, and outfoxing a Greater Deamon of Tzeench. While Crom, after giving Ironhide a run for his money, single-handedly uniting the largest force of northmen ever, under his own banner and leadership, stopming down on Krak a Karaz defenders, and generally being a humble badass, is now currently one of the many, faceless, chaos zombies among Manfreds new horde.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

I wish they had rules for Crom in the new book. I like his model but a generic Chaos Lord on foot doesnt do it enough justice, I feel.


----------

